# Win this Panzera Aquamarine 45 ‘Atlantic Descent’



## Zaid74 (Nov 11, 2020)

1) Australia
2) 200 metres
3)Miyota

Tie breaker:
Title of book: Red Notice
Author: ANDY MCNAB


----------

